# S2 or Drenalin



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I liked the Drenalin a lot more. jmo

Good luck on what ever you decide.

Paul


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

S2/switchback hands down. JMHO...

Derek


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

flip a coin, how could you go wrong?


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

*Tough One*

I bought a S2 last year while several of my friends bought the drenalin. They are both great bows. I think the draw cycle and smoothness go to the S2 however the Drenalin get the speed and lighter weight. Seriously you can't go wrong with either.

Lance


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I own the S2,and really like how smooth it is, they are both nice bows. If you can,Best thing to do is shoot both and see which one you feel more comfortable with.


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a switchback and drenalin and they both are great but if I was gonna have one I would pick the switchback or s2


----------



## nedops (Aug 29, 2008)

just went through the same question. the s2 won, i felt it was smoother and i flat out thought it was the bow for me. It comes down to wht you are looking for


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

drockw said:


> S2/switchback hands down. JMHO...
> 
> Derek


:thumbs_up


----------



## Buckfevr (Jan 26, 2003)

I sold my Drenalin to get the S2. I really like the S2.


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

They are both nice. My buddy has a Switchback and I have a Drenalin. His is a smoother draw, but my bow is considerably lighter. The Drenalin has a little more zip too. They are both nice and you couldn't go wrong selecting either one. I like my Drenalin and wouldn't trade it for a Switchback.


----------



## bbyers1111 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input. I actually purchased a drenalin off ebay, it is a great shooting bow. I was strongly second guessing bying a used bow it was in great shape just wasn't quite set up best for me. 3 days later I put the bow back on ebay and sold it. (back to the same delima, what to get). I went to a local shop and shot several bows, I instantly fell in love with the DXT. Needless to say I walked out with a bow (DXT) perfectly set up for me, alot less money in my wallet and a grin I still can't wipe off my face. Best decision I could have made, it was the bow that absolutly felt the best in my hands.


----------



## cnorth (Aug 4, 2006)

Shot both of them. I bought the S2, just seemed smoother on draw and after shot. You can't go wrong on either. The DXT was a nice shooter also. Glad to hear you got the one that fit. Now enjoy your new toy and give us updates on it.


----------



## Buckfevr (Jan 26, 2003)

"it was the bow that absolutly felt the best in my hands"

You know that's how the Outback felt to me the first time I shot it and I still have that bow. I think I have close to 20 kills with that bow and I really felt like I couldn't miss with that bow. When a bow feels right, it's right.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bbyers1111 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, Hopefully I'll experience the same success that you have had with your Outback.


----------

